# What size dehorner do you use for nigerian dwarfs.



## heathen (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi I am looking at starting to disbud our Nigerians. I have seen Jeffers x 30 has 1/2, 3/8, and 1/4  the latter two being for dwarfs pygmies. It was suggested to me to use the 1/2" because the other two will be to small to fully disbud buckling's. Any advice would be appreciated and any tricks tips on disbudding would be great. We are taking 4 to the vet Tuesday to have them dehorned but he wanted to wait till they were a month old at least. I was told this will cause scurs when I asked him about it he said he would correct any scurs free. Thanks


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 22, 2014)

I have both the smaller sized irons and I am looking for another larger....

I bought the 1/4 first because the kids heads are really small. But the larger kids seemed to need the next size so I bought the 1/2 inch thinking I would sell the smaller one. Well, next set of kids and I decided that I want both. I use the smaller one on smaller buds and heads, and the larger one on the bigger. I am thinking the 1/2 inch would work for most, but I think it is too big for some of my little girls, especially those from trips and quads. 

Now I am wanting a calf disbudder because some of the bucks I bought need a reburn but the 1/2 inch is too small by the time it is obvious.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2014)

heathen said:


> Hi I am looking at starting to disbud our Nigerians. I have seen Jeffers x 30 has 1/2, 3/8, and 1/4  the latter two being for dwarfs pygmies. It was suggested to me to use the 1/2" because the other two will be to small to fully disbud buckling's. Any advice would be appreciated and any tricks tips on disbudding would be great. We are taking 4 to the vet Tuesday to have them dehorned but he wanted to wait till they were a month old at least. I was told this will cause scurs when I asked him about it he said he would correct any scurs free. Thanks




Unless the kids are real small and growing slowly that is a long time if on bucklings. May be ok for doelings. You want to get the bud esp. on bucklings... with doelings if they have horns starting it isn't much of an issue.

How experienced is this vet with dis-budding goats? 
Sounds very inexperienced IMO.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Unless the kids are real small and growing slowly that is a long time if on bucklings. May be ok for doelings. You want to get the bud esp. on bucklings... with doelings if they have horns starting it isn't much of an issue.
> 
> How experienced is this vet with dis-budding goats?
> Sounds very inexperienced IMO.



I agree.  I have Nigerian Dwarf goats, too (don't know about standards, but would assume it'd be the same).  The bucklings grow their buds very quickly compared to the doe kids. I just disbudded four kids yesterday; two bucks and two does. The does were two weeks and one day old and the bucks were one week and three days old.  I could've done the bucks sooner, but I wanted some more size on them.  IMHO, a month would be way too long, unless the kids are small and growing slowly like Southern said.  

I can't help you with the disbudder size since it was given to me when my family bought two does and I have no idea how to tell.   I just know that it is a Rhinehart X-30.   

I would suggest trying to find someone in your area who has goats and disbuds them, who can teach you how to do it.  Then, along with the knowledge, you can save on the cost of paying a vet every time.


----------

